

Ask HN: Your home server/NAS set up - tomahony

I&#x27;m looking into upgrading my Netgear ReadyNAS duo to something with more HDD bays (&gt;= 4) as well as something more flexible to aid my move away from the cloud.<p>My main requirements are:<p>- A backup destination (timemachine&#x2F;rsync)
- A shared file storage space
- Run a development environment (web development)
- Ability to run a few other servers; gitlab, media, torrents<p>I was thinking of getting a HP proliant server and running freenas or something similar but the cost stacks up quite quickly. The alternative is to go with a more powerful small-office NAS.<p>What do people here use at home&#x2F;small office?
======
psophis
I would recommend getting a used sever off eBay for about $400. Busying some
hard drives and running VMware EXSi with PCI pass though for freenas. This is
what I'm running at my house. And it works wonderfully.

------
psophis
I have a big 2U server running VMware ESXi with PCI pass though for a freenas
VM. It also it my router (pfsense). I have a Ubuntu cm with plex,
transmission, couchpotato, and slick beard as my media server.

